# Can you take more than one type?



## 23352 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been taking Digestive Advantage for a few months and it hasn't been working as well as I had hoped but I do have a few more good days than normal since I have been taking it. The best benefit of it has been that I sleep so much better while taking it. Anyhow, in my search to control my IBS, I bought some Jarro-Dolphilus because I wasn't happy with the DA in terms of controlling my D but now I can't sleep again. Can I take the Jarro during the day and the DA at night? I don't want to overload my system. I've only taken the Jarro for a few days and I have been alittle more nauseous too and I had bad D today all day. I know it takes a while to see a difference but my question to anyone in the know, can I take both of them? Thanks.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

In my experience it is best to take one probiotic at a time. Too much of a good thing can make you even more gassy. Take the one that helps the most with your symptoms.


----------



## sunspot19 (Aug 31, 2007)

Curious about this as well, especially if the probiotics are of different types. For instance, can I take Align and then also take something like Jarrow SB? Since they are effectively different products, one with active bacteria and one with yeast, just curious whether this combination is ok?Sunspot


----------

